# Went for flounder. Got mingo/shark



## Phil_the_fisch (Dec 22, 2013)

Decided to go try out some flounder spots in the gulf. Didn't catch any flounder (saw one boat catch one flounder in an hour+). Pulled up two small mingos. Decided to try trolling. Had about 10 live baits, 9 after I dropped one(rookie move!). Trolled for 15min, had a hit. Couldn't feel anything on. But knew it was probably a shark. Sure enough it was an atlantic sharpnose. Got it on board the boat. Got the guts out and put it on ice. Started trolling toward pass but nothing! Overall a great day fishing with my dad.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

"Overall a great day fishing with my dad."

PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!!!

Jimmy


----------



## Shopus505 (Nov 6, 2014)

Nice Catch!!!... We went out today but the bite was slow for us, 1 amberjack, a ton of under trigger and some red snapper. No real keepers from today's catch. Wanted to troll on the way back but just didnt have the time. Hoping for nice weather next weekend.....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice fried shark fingers right there.....My next shark is going to be dedicated to making some shark jerky!!!


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

Perfect eating size on the sharpnose


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

[quote Jason;3777786]Nice fried shark fingers right there.....My next shark is going to be dedicated to making some shark jerky!!![/quote]

Dried fish doesn't sound so good to me. Have you eaten it before ?


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

GROUPERKING said:


> [quote Jason;3777786]Nice fried shark fingers right there.....My next shark is going to be dedicated to making some shark jerky!!!
> 
> Dried fish doesn't sound so good to me. Have you eaten it before ?



When I visited Hawaii awhile back one of the islanders was selling fish jerky at one of the local flea markets. Had tuna, wahoo, marlin, etc and to my surprise it was very good. He smoked it all over a certain wood from a tree on the island and it had a sweet smokey flavor. I about made myself sick on the packs I bought lol.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well dang , I might have to try making some too then. Thanks for the info Big Red.


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Flavors seem right on this recipe, imagine it was something similiar

http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs/wild-chef/2013/02/fish-recipe-hawaiian-fish-jerky


----------

